# Smoked a brisket yesterday and...



## chinesebookie (Jan 5, 2017)

it took a long time to get to 88 C or 190+ F. This was a Swift Choice 6 KG or 13+ lb packers cut. I've been watching the Aaron Franklin Youtube videos, so I trimmed the excess fat down to 1/4 to 1/2 inch, any silverskin I saw, the deckle, and any parts that looked like they would burn. Then I used a salt and pepper rub, let it rest for about an hour. I've got a propane 2 burner Charbroil grill that, for smoking, I use 1 active burner and put the meat over the un-lit burner. I started it up and turned on the Thermopro. When it hit 107C/225F, I put the brisket on, fat side up.

After trimming, the brisket was about 12 lbs, so I figured about 12-15 hours total smoke. I've seen the wrap in paper video, so, after 8 hours, I wrapped it in Kraft paper (can't find pink, so used brown)), inserted the temp probe, and put it back on.

Here is the problem. I'm probably impatient, so when the meat temp didn't get over 70C/158F, I started to think I needed to do something. After 12 hours, it was still the same temp. So, I unwrapped the paper and wrapped in foil, and turned it up to 115C/240F. The internal temp started to rise and by 13 /2 hours, it was at 88C/190+F. I used a toothpick and it seemed tender, so I removed it, did the wrap/towel/cooler rest for several hours. At the point I put it in the cooler, it was 1:30AM, so I went to bed.

I woke up at 6am and removed the brisket, unwrapped it and started to slice, as in the Franklin videos. Started with the flat and it was not crumbly, held together well and was relatively moist and tender. When I got to the point, I cut it in half and sliced a couple of slices off of the inner part of the two pieces of point. The upper plate was very moist and relatively tender, but the lower plate was still pretty tough.

So, I figured that the brisket was pretty thick and I should have put the probe in the bottom plate of the point. It would have taken 1-3 more hours to reach 190/195, and it would probably all be much more fall apart tender. 

All in all, it's all edible, some of it was very very tender and good. The tougher parts(about 1/3), I'm not sure what to do with them, other than putting them in the crock pot and making stew.

Ideas? Different rub? Different prep? Different wrapping approach?


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 5, 2017)

Sounds like a fairly typical packer smoke.  You didn't do anything wrong.  Probably just needed more time. 

What to do with the tough part?  You can put it in the oven to try and melt some more collagen, but the stew or chili idea is probably best.

It has been a while since I watched the Aaron Franklin videos, but I believe he smokes his briskets above 225F.  I clearly remember watching a show on TV where he was showing his technique.  I'm a visual learner, so I often don't remember things I am told, but I have pictures in my head of what I saw.  I remember he said one temp, which I don't remember, but when they showed the smoker temp gauge it was at 280F. 

People get locked into believing 225F is the perfect smoking/cooking temp for tough cuts like brisket.  It absolutely does work.  Your only cost is time and fuel.  But higher temps work too, and just as well. 

Think of a brisket like a dry sponge and heat like water.  When you smoke at a low temp, it is like dripping water on the sponge.  It will take a long time for the sponge to absorb enough water to reach perfect saturation.  If you smoke at too high a temp, it is like turning the faucet on full blast.  Water goes everywhere and you get uneven saturation.  The key is to find a nice chamber temp where the balance of time and heat absorption still gives a delicious, juicy result.   Next time try 250-275F.  The stall will be shorter, the meat will finish more quickly, and if it is cooking unevenly, it won't take as long for the tougher part to get tender.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 5, 2017)

As Ray said it sounds like a pretty normal brisket smoke.

I've been smoking brisket in the 270-280 range the last few times & I like the results much better than the 225 that I used to do.

Maybe next time try smoking it at the higher temps, as Ray said not much stall if any, & it gets done much quicker.

Al


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 5, 2017)

Another thing to keep in mind, each piece of meat you smoke will have its own idea about how it's going to cook, how long it'll stall, and how fast it'll get to the finish line.

All good information above for sure, keep on going, this is a great hobby


----------



## chinesebookie (Jan 5, 2017)

Oooh, brisket chili! I've had that at Smoque in Chicago. Delicious!


----------



## chinesebookie (Jan 5, 2017)

Al, Ray, Mr Buzzard.

Thanks for the replies and the advice. From reading many of this and other forums, I've gotten the idea that smoking people are ultra locked in to their way of smoking: wrap/dont wrap, temperature, probe/don't probe...etc. 

Nice to see there are pragmatists...whatever it takes. 

David


----------



## chinesebookie (Jan 5, 2017)

I thought he said 225F, which is what I try for.  But with an 8 hour stall, and propane, electrical, and imported US beef prices so high, waste not, want not. I'll try 250 F next.

Thanks so much.


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 5, 2017)

ChineseBookie said:


> Oooh, brisket chili! I've had that at Smoque in Chicago. Delicious!


Brisket is all I use any more for my chili.  I specifically use the point.  Here's where the 200-225F chamber temp comes in handy.  I'll throw it on the smoker for 2-3-4 hours so it picks up some nice smoke, then cut it in 1/2" to 3/4" cubes for the chili.  When it is done, the meat just melts in your mouth!  

I've got a point in the freezer for making brisket chili for the Super Bowl.  After this thread, I don't think it will last until then!


----------



## tallbm (Jan 6, 2017)

ChineseBookie said:


> All in all, it's all edible, some of it was very very tender and good. The tougher parts(about 1/3), I'm not sure what to do with them, other than putting them in the crock pot and making stew.
> 
> Ideas? Different rub? Different prep? Different wrapping approach?


I vote for crock pot brisket tacos or make a hearty pot of pinto beans with onion, jalapeno, the tough brisket and such.  

As for Franklin's smoker temp for briskits, it's 275F.  He also says the IT of a brisket that seems to be done is often 203F but he judges based on meat feel and the 203F is just the number that comes up most often :)


----------



## chinesebookie (Jan 6, 2017)

Thanks again for info and recommendations.

I have some canned pinto beans but tortillas and taco shells can't be bought here most of the time. Manila, something comes in on a ship and all the stores have it for1 week to 1 month...then it could be 6 months before it comes in again. 

Finding Premade tortillas or taco shells are difficult, masa is difficult, flour is easy. USDA brisket is very difficult. I found a supplier, preordered, and waited 6 months. I bought 30 kilos.

Maybe chili and tacos both. If I can find shells.

Thanks again,

David


----------



## tallbm (Jan 6, 2017)

ChineseBookie said:


> Thanks again for info and recommendations.
> 
> I have some canned pinto beans but tortillas and taco shells can't be bought here most of the time. Manila, something comes in on a ship and all the stores have it for1 week to 1 month...then it could be 6 months before it comes in again.
> 
> ...


Hi David.

I understand about availability of taco shells and tortillas when in other countries. 

If you have access to Indian food then Naan is a great almost identical replacement for flour tortillas. 

When I work overseas and I make myself Mexican or Tex-Mex food I use Naan as my tortilla.  Also quite a few Indian dishes are very similar to traditional Mexican dishes so a little vindaloo, chicken tikka, or masala along with basmati rice, dark thick lentils, some cheese, onion, tomato, and yogurt sauce on Naan or garlic Naan makes very very very good tacos and/or burritos.  I would go to a couple of Indian restaurants that served whole pieces of Naan rather than sliced up and sometimes get odd looks as I put everything on the Naan and then rolled it up for my taco/burrito fix hahahaha :)

I hope this info helps you out and I hope you find a good landing spot for that left over brisket :)


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 6, 2017)

Using flour to make fry bread works too!


----------



## chinesebookie (Jan 7, 2017)

Thanks again for info and recommendations. Naan is a good idea. There is an Indian restaurant just down the streetand the owner lived in my condo, same floor. I'll try it. Occasionally Cash and Carry have locally made shells, usually tasteless, thin and stale, but I'll look tomorrow.


----------



## chinesebookie (Jan 7, 2017)

I  made leftover brisket chili tonight. It's really good. I keep sneaking back for another half bowl. 

Couple of pounds of brisket, chopped into 1/2 inch cubes.
2 cans tomato sauce, out of diced or stewed tomatoes.
2 cans of pinto beans
1 onion, diced
3 slices of the local bacon
3 cloves of garlic, diced
home made chili powder with ancho, serreno, chipotle chile powder, cumin, oregano, coriander, powdered garlic


Very very good. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 7, 2017)

ChineseBookie said:


> I made leftover brisket chili tonight. It's really good. I keep sneaking back for another half bowl.
> 
> Couple of pounds of brisket, chopped into 1/2 inch cubes.
> 2 cans tomato sauce, out of diced or stewed tomatoes.
> ...


Sounds real good!

Brisket chili is a big hit around here too.

As a matter of fact I have a frozen package of some that is being thawed out right now!

Going to be cold tonight, perfect for chili!

Al


----------

